# Mississauga DM Seeking Players



## derataman (Aug 19, 2002)

I run a 3rd edition D&D game near Square One/Mississauga and I'm looking for one or two more mature players to round out the group. A huge amount of experience is not necessary and female players are also welcome.
We are in our mid 30's and all have solid gaming experience. We play about 3 times a month in a FR setting. We do use miniatures and there is a good mix of role playing and hack and slash.
If you're interested let me know at
derataman@hotmail.com     or post here.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## derataman (Aug 29, 2002)

No players in Mississauga or the West end of Toronto???


----------

